# Northern Ireland Girls Venturing Abroad For Their Miracles



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Decisions Decisions !   

 Hi There,

I have had 2 failed FET from my 1st ICSI and a BFN from my 2nd ICSI both at the Royal.  So i decided i need a wee change 
I was thinking of Origin until all the news stuff got me thinking.   I also compared prices for Simms, GCRM and nearly fainted!  
I cant believe the prices. Looked at Origin yet again as feeling i have no choice due to prices of Simms/GCRM but then i started thinking about going abroad. 

I have been on the Dogus thread where the ladies are lovely  but i was hoping to meet other NI girls too that have decided to/ thinking about/ have been abroad.  

 *So i am attempting to start this thread to see how goes.* 
*So any lovely ladies out there with any thoughts or experiences? * 

I am currently thinking about Dogus in Northern Cyprus. I have recieved a couple of emails from their international co-ordinator and things so far are sounding hopeful but it is such a big decision, i am not rushing into anything.

Some folk mentioned Serum in Greece but i have yet to recieve any news from the clinic as i think they close for August.

I know some folk will say don't do it... don't go outside of the NHS but to those peeps i say thankyou for your concern but i have no choice due to costs! I desperately want my little miracles (my dream is twins)  and i simply cant do it here

Other things I am waying up are the fact that they will transfer more embies. Also that most offer Blastocysts (which i havent had yet) and another thing I am investigating is IMSI. (Dont think Dogus offer it tho  )

Sending everyone on FF


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

Hiya Tearful....

lovely to see you back on the NI thread, i did a lot of research into the clinic in Greece and was amazed how simple it all was and that they will transfer 4 emmies... it definitely gives you more chance of getting a BFP and they will also give you the drugs for antibodies which they don't do in the UK. Plus you have the benefit of having a relaxing two week holiday with your hubby to roam around and chill!

Wishing you loads of luck on your journey and i think your making the right decision trying somewhere new.


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Mollycat! 


Thankyou. It has been a while I know since I have been here. My journey is still going on. Up and Down the extreme rollercoaster   
I'm still not 100% sure what to do but i am definitely considering the abroad thing if i can get all the right information and positive experiences from others. 


The 2wk holiday would definitely be a plus!   


I've been trying to find out costs for Greece but their website not brilliant    Do you remember if their costs included your hotel etc too like Dogus in Cyprus?


I see your little miracle is thriving!   


Lovely to hear from you and thanks for the wishes xxx


----------



## pinkorblue (Sep 14, 2009)

Tearful
Why don't you check out Reprofit in Prague, we had a really positive experience with them and I am now mummy to 10 month old twin girls thanks to them. While we were there last year I met up with 7 others from fertility friends and out of the 7 of us 6 of us are now mummies and 2 of us had twins.
Fiona


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Fiona


Thankyou. Do you remember any costs and stuff? Did costs include your hotel stay etc ?   


Nice to hear about you meeting others and all success stories. Where they all young and own eggs etc if you remember. (i'm 35 and DH is 54 so i feel time running out)


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Decided to have a wee look at Prague. Now I'm well confused  there must be about 5 clinics in Prague and most seem to be offering PICSI and embryo something or other. the latest technology. I'm intrigued but even more messed up now in my thoughts. have been looking at cyprus, Athens,eugin Barcelona and now Prague.


----------



## Sandyboy (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Tearful
I had 2 goes at the Royal which were just awful.  It was donor eggs for us then and I went to Clinic Vistahermosa in Alicante.  I know they do ICSI and IVF with also.
I found them very helpful and lovely to deal with.  You should check out their website for prices etc.
I wish you all the best, this business is the pits.  
PS- what about the clinic in Glasgow?  I am not sure what is is called but I had a lot of Maya Massage at the Beauty Company salon in Belfast and they told me that they had a lot of girls they treat flew over to this clinic in Glasgow.  Maybe worth looking into.  Its not fair that we only have choice of The Royal or Origin.

Good luck and if you need anymore info about Vistahermosa just let me know
x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Tearful

Gcrm have a satellite clinic in Belfast, a few had deferred to them when origin closed for a month.. Everything is done in Belfast and yo only have to go over for e/c & transfer.

Jillyhen


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Sandyboy , i now have Alicante to add to my ever confusing list LOL    I take it you were happy with them? What made you choose there compared to other places?


Jillyhen, i looked at Glasgow but for me the price is astronomical! We need ICSI (IMSI preffered tho) and TESE so i think it was looking in the region of 8-9000! Thats very nearly 2 goes in some of these clinics abroad.   
I'm also starting to like the idea of having 3 embryos put back in as all my goes so far have been 2 embryos transferred and i've had all BFN   
If price in UK was cheaper i would perhaps think again. 


Wondering--- does anyone know price of scans and bloods required in N.I before we travel abroad? And has everyone got them done ok or have you had any problems when they found out you were going abroad? I know the odd lucky person has had their scans free and meds on pescription. That would be fab!!


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

just in case you missed this on the other thread...

http://www.dogusivfcentre.com/en

this was where we were looking at but I found that by the time we paid for flights, scans and bloods at home etc, we were spending far more than if we just stuck with Glasgow. Glasgow has the satellite clinic, so all your scans etc are done at the medical associates in Belfast (they have 2 others clinics I think, if you live further from belfast) and the price includes those, includes getting to blast (i didn't), an hcg test at the end and your first scan if you get a bfp.

thanks for the wee dancing man







good luck with your treatment









/links


----------



## weefluff (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi girls, hubby and I were told in Belfast to adopt, use donor or get on with our lives. Thanks to microtesticular biopsy and ICSI in Cornell we now have a two year old rascal. So do your research and don't give up x


----------



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi girls,
We went abroad mostly cos we needed donor eggs and were unlikely to get them at home. 

We had 2 cycles in sims (expensive but excellent treatment) before we went to the clinic in Zlin. We were very interested in reprofit but the 10 month waiting list put us off. The result of our 4th cycle is happily kicking away on her play mat 

I emailed approx 20 clinics altogether and kept a note of all their answers to the questions important to us (am a nerd) before I decided on zlin. I was nervous before I went that the clinic would be substandard in any way but I found the clinic clean, modern and professional. A nurse who had good English was available but all the staff we met had good English and the clinic was very well set up for foreign patients. Am hoping to return to Zlin next year to try for a sibling. 

We were lucky that our gp was helpful with blood tests and I have a family member (since retired) who was able to do my scans. Does anyone know where u can get scans done in Belfast? Origin would do them but u have to register as a patient with them (£125 when I asked)

It's great to have this thread, all the very best of luck everyone.


----------



## mammamoo (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Everyone

Hubby and I have decided to go abroad for ivf with an egg donor.  We are looking at Serum in Athens. We would like to (fingers crossed) to start treatment in Jan.
At moment I have started HRT.

Would be good to chat to others who have done the same or are going through this now

love & luck to all


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hiya mammamoo, I just found this thread! I have been to athens serum in june for a hysto after my 2nd m/c, it was so easy to organise and they are all very helpful, there is a serum thread and an information file have you seen it.  We are currently waithing to hear from craigavon if they will do IUI, we will hear on friday, I think if they say no that I would like to go and do donor eggs in serum in the new year, hubby might take some talking to thou.  I dont want to go thru a cycle of my own eggs and be broke and still not have a baby.  I have done alot of reading about serum and with having been there in june if there is anything you would like to know just ask. xx


----------



## mammamoo (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Penny

Apologies for not replying sooner- i have just been run off my feet for the past few days. I hope everything goes well with you in Craigavon.  I am so new to all of this, so much goes over my head.  We would like to be heading for treatment in Jan and keeping hearing many great things about Serum.  

It seems there are no direct flights this time of year, which makes things a bit more costly but we are trying to get preliminary tests done here so that we only need to go over in Jan for the main event (well thats if things go ok)

Thank you for your kind offer- and i am sure to be bothering you at some stage.

Sometimes it feels like this is so surreal- i was pregnant in June, had a miscarriage in July and told a few weeks ago that I have menopause (at age of 39)

Hope everything works out for you..who knows, we could be hitting Greece in jan

xx


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hiya, I too had m/c in june 2nd one for me, I will hear from craigavon on friday, my hubby thinks he is married to a mad woman, I am sooo stressed at the moment. I am just at the stage that I want a family and if DE is the way forward I'm happy with that, if craigavon will not treat us then we will be heading to athens jan/feb asap, I'm self employed and xmas will be mad for me so no hope of getting there before that, Jan is quiet at the clinic, they have two apartments beside it which i think is 35E per day i think you need to book it for at least three days, but if you were staying a week etc would work out not as expensive as hotel.  If you want a chat any time PM me and i'll send you my no.


----------

